# Whos runnest the oldest plow truck



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

A lot of these posts are interesting . I was wondering whats the oldest truck out there still plowing and making money? I just retired a 1977 Jeep wagoneer this season.


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

1979 gmc 400 V-8 auto 32 x 11.50 coopers 7.5 meyer, fisher swing away spreader, custom bumper and mount shoved 2 ft of the white stuff in feb 2003, i have a great and knowledgable welder. old and faithful truck, love my full time fwd. byn the way fresh heavy springs on all 4 corners.


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

2 - 1977 CJ-7 s. Does a 1969 SW 48 Bombardier count?

How about the plow truck driver manufactured in 1953? 

Andy


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I would think there's a lot more "Older Iron" out there, we'll see how this thread progresses.

For me, its my 1975 Chevy 'Burban

While not my primary truck, it pops into action on "biggies" or like last year when my '90 decided it no longer wanted to go backwards while the front of the plow was a mere 3" from a customers garage door at 3 AM!!!

Got a pull out part way, and tried to go forward and turn up into his yard. Got even stuckER!


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Here is an older shot of the 'Burban. Here it is shown with the pathetic Meyer ST-90 after a few hard seasons of road plowing.


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

here is my 73 i just retired,semi.she is the backup if the bronco goes down.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

My 76 chev blazer with pikup cab canversion and Meyer 7.5 with new E60. The truck is strictly a plow truck and runs like new.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

1975 jeep cj5 7' meyers
1979 Jeep Cj7 6.5' meyers
1979 Ford F-350 4x4 dump 7.5' meyers(unstopable)
The cj-5 and 350 go out everystorm.The cj7 is to plow the road at my mountain house.


----------



## shadled (Oct 23, 2003)

I am plowing with a 1977 Dodge M880. Western 7.5' Pro plow.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

I missed an awesome deal on a 67 Jeep Pickup with a plowblade right before Winter.. They only wanted $1500.. My business manager (a.k.a. my wife) told me I didn't need it.. Now, it's been snowin for 3 days straight and the weatherman says it's gonna end on Wednesday..  That truck would have been paid for about 3 times by now..

Oh well, hindsight..


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Using a 77 Dodge Club Cab W150 w/Meyers 7.5' 


Hey Shadled...where ya located in SC Pa? Did your M880 happen to come from either Colemans or Saturn?

Mike (440trk)


----------



## steve in Pa. (Jan 8, 2003)

we just retired a 1974 ford bronco which we picked up in 1993 for $3000.00. It more than paid for itself through the years. still ran and the plow still worked it just was too rusted out. you felt like you were on the flinstones at times where you could put your feet down on the ground through the cab.LOL


----------



## shadled (Oct 23, 2003)

*Hey 440trk*

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Mine is a 75' Ford. Does a good job. Just spent about 3 hours behind the wheel last night plowing the neighborhood.


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

got ya all beat, 1965 Willy's Jeep Pick Up, I will post pics. Of course it aint the money maker, Its the truck I let my guy's use at my bussiness while i am out plowing. Manuel Angle Plow.........Gotta love it!


----------



## JBZ71 (Dec 11, 2003)

Well it's not mine,but the guy I use to rent from has a 46 or 47 Dodge Power Wagon,with a homemade dump body and a homemade frame with a 7.5 fisher,military type tires.. Wasn't the prettiest thing to look at but man can that thing(still does) push some snow!!!!


----------



## djg0770 (Dec 16, 2003)

two years ago my brother was running a 66 Cherokee. At the end of that season, the entire Meyer ST84 with power angle came off his 66 and went on my 87 Grand Wagoneer. Thank you Jeep for not changing frame rails in 21 years!!!!


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

*'53 Willys Pickup*

Yup, a '53 Willys Pickup -- with an early 80s vintage 6 1/2' Fisher full-power angle plow. A fantastic rig. I plowed for 4 years with this truck, and sold it to a friend of mine this fall. He's used it to skid logs out of the woods, used the plow to grate his horse paddock, and he's plowing his driveway with it this winter.

Admittedly, it was never a money-maker for me -- strictly personal use (my driveway and my neighbor's) But once I put chains on the front wheels, I never encountered anything I couldn't push with it. Yet it's small enough to be meneuverable in tight spots. 
My 5yr old son called it "Willy".

I'm getting all choked up just thinking about it... man do I miss that truck!

Jeff Pierce


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i like that old jeep


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

those old truck are built 10 times better then whats out there like crumm's truck that is sweet


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

I was running my buddies 61' Ford F-500 dump with a 9' Pathfinder on it last season. It was a great old rig, but alas she rotted out. Now it does his driveway. But my old 78' CJ-5 is still going strong.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Old Trucks*

My first plow was on a 47 willys CJ 2A, hand pump in the middle of the seats that you pump with your right arm to raise and lower the plow. Power turning was getting out and swinging the plow manually.

The recent fleet:

1965 Willys Jeep CJ 5 with Myers plow, 4 cylinder,3 speed, 5:38 to 1 gears and vacuum wipers that stop when you go up a hill

1962 Willys pickup, 3/4 ton haul anything monster, hurricane 6, 3 speed, good heater, Myers St-90,

1972 Jeep CJ5, Western plow, 304 V8 beast, 3 speed, real brakes and electric wipers, a heater and defroster that you can actually run at the same time.

All equipped with Monarch Hy-lo belt driven pumps, hydro turn plows, and full chains. The 62 and 65 jeeps have Chrysler alternators on them in place of the generators. Made my mounts of scrap and some drum brake star wheels.

When we plow, we plow in low range on the transfer case, and nothing can stop us. You can actually double clutch the old twin stick jeep transfer cases and shift into high range without grinding the REAL GEARS in that case. No pukey little drive chain in those transfer cases.

I re-worked the a-frames ears on all the plows so they are interchangeable mounts, I can mount the western on the myers and visa versa.

All of my mounts are permenant on the trucks, nothing I take off in the summer. It takes me less than three minutes to mount any plow, and that includes the quick couplings for the hydro 
turns.

These trucks are paid for 100's of times over. The only one that is on the road in the summer is the 1972. The rest sit.

And if by some chance the clutch freezes up over the summer while the old trucks sit, I start them up, put them in low range, shut them off, put them in first gear low range, and start them up again, goose the gas pedal with my foot all the way to the floor on the clutch pedal, and that clutch disc breaks free.

There is no more reliable plow vehicle than a belt driven pump JEEP!!!!!


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Amen, brother!

My old Willys had a Monarch pump, Fisher valve body, Fisher plow, and a home-fabbed push plates welded on the frame.

My "new" CJ is 100% Fisher. 

jp


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

72 Scout... Not making any money yet but it should be soon.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Tommy10Plows, don't tease us, let's see some pictures!!

Paul


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

*1 for Tommy10Plows*

Yep, my 68 CJ-5 still gets busy every time it snows. Little V-6 refuses to die, as does the T-5 Meyer pump.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*Re: 1 for Tommy10Plows*



> _Originally posted by Grant _
> *Yep, my 68 CJ-5 still gets busy every time it snows.
> *


Looks like your using the term "busy" a bit loosely. Looks like its "busy" getting packed full of snow to me!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: 1 for Tommy10Plows*



> _Originally posted by Grant _
> *Yep, my 68 CJ-5 still gets busy every time it snows. Little V-6 refuses to die, as does the T-5 Meyer pump. *


\
It looks as though it did die nor is it very busy . That would be snow on the top of it -- time to fir her up.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Maybe he only fired it up when it REALLY snows.. I mean come on guys, that's only 12" or so right?? The scary thing is, he doesn't have a cab on that thing or anything!! Man, that must be a cold ride.. But then again, all that snow in the seating area will act as an insulator so it might not be too bad..

Hmm..

Paul:bluebounc purplebou :redbounce :yow!:


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

cocco78, good luck with your Scout. My friend had one a while back and that thing was unstoppable. It could pop a wheelie, I've never seen that since on a 4x4. Too bad International stopped making them , parts are getting scarce. There is a business here that has about 10 of them, I've never seen them plowing though, just parked.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Mine's a 1981 Jeep CJ-7, or what's left of one. Possibly even more rusty than that old scout, this Jeep has obviously seen a lot of plowing, when I bought it there was literally a pile of salt on the floor, and there was NO drivers side floor up front, I made one. This thing is very cobbled together, but it certainly is happiest plowing, I can plow for hours, and as soon as i get on the road to go somewhere else, THAT's when the problems start... sorry, no pictures 

-Jer


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Gee you guys make my 93 F150 look like the new kid on the block!


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

Got my old rig listed on ebay now. 1963 Willies, I thought it was a 1965, oh well

Ebay Item # 2451535749


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

That is a 63' with a Western snowplow your sig says 65' with a Meyer. The one on ebay has a yellow plow. Did Western use to paint there plows yellow? I thought they were all red. Nice looking old Willy's though.


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

I though it was a 65, but remebered it wasnt when I looked at the title again.The plow is a western, I goofed on my sig.That plow has about 30 coats of paint on it over the years.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Well you sig is fixed now . Looks like you are up to 20 bids on the old Willy's but they still haven't hit your reserve. They have 5 more days to get it up there though. Good luck...


----------



## BigDawg (Nov 11, 2003)

It is a pretty neat old truck. I just have to much stuff around. Doing my yearly garage,shop and driveway cleaning.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Heres my 1975 Jeep CJ5 (before P/A plow)now it has a 7' meyers with E-47.


----------



## EW PLOW (Jan 12, 2005)

Well its not as old as that Jeep, but My old '66 Scout with IH Plow did a real good job for me in the latest storm. Too bad they dont make these anymore but I think International/Navistar still make big plows for their large Municipal trucks.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

1976 Dodge M880 7.5' Meyer (power angle of course), E-47 pump. 
360 V8 (originally 318), 4 bbl Edelbrock, TF747 a/t, NP203 full time 4x4 transfer case, 235x85x16 Daytona Radial Stags, 600# ballast, really cool retro plow lights  and a Peterson Mfg. alternating flasher (hey it was free  ) wired to a switch on the dash. And a Jensen CD player. Old, but tough and strong


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I have a 1946 CJ 2A. Small block chevy. Meyer ST7 , E60 plow.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

My 77 dodge ramcharger.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My daily plowtruck is my '82 GMC K35... but I just picked up a '78 K30 to use next year as well.

Older is a good thing!


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

My oldest is a 1995 GMC I might replace it next year with a new truck


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

My grandfather has you all beat. A 1946 Willy's jeep with a 6.5' manual angle meyer with a rubber cutting edge. Still gets used to plow out his house and his 4 commercial rental properties every storm. I have driven it, fun little jeep.


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

Currently in my brothers shop for a full restoration.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21315


----------

